# Hold escape key to prevent startisback from loading



## Hellosachin

cant open any app or anything, I can only open settings. I don't know how to fix, help me I need to start my live stream by afternoon. I don't know anything to do what I am just waiting for any help . I tryed starting windows again and again but it not work , also I opened cmd by safe mode but program is note uninstalling .


----------



## lunarlander

Click on Settings > Personalization > Themes > Desktop Icon Settings . Check mark all icons. 

Then on the desktop, click on the Control Panel icon. Click on "View by" and choose Small Icons. 

Click on "Programs and Features" . There you will be able to uninstall your application.


----------

